# Finally building my ROPS



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Pics and commentary are here. My plan is in mind and proceeding, but if those with more experience have suggestions, I'm all ears!

https://www.facebook.com/daniel.wil...0205487822789537.1073741834.1670152527&type=3


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Daniel, its been a long time! Welcome back.

I would put reinforcing webs on corners and mounting points to ensure it's strong enough for purpose.

A word of caution....cut down any low limbs you have been going under, so you don't have any mishaps. Make sure the ROP clears doorway tops. You have developed habits that can get you in trouble.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks!

The reinforcing webs are part of the plan.

As for limbs and doorways, good caution. I'm designing it to fold down to go back into the garage. I sure hope I never forget to fold it!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

DanielWilson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The reinforcing webs are part of the plan.
> 
> As for limbs and doorways, good caution. I'm designing it to fold down to go back into the garage. I sure hope I never forget to fold it!


One time is all it'll take to remind you the next time.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

DanielWilson said:


> Pics and commentary are here. My plan is in mind and proceeding, but if those with more experience have suggestions, I'm all ears!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/daniel.wil...0205487822789537.1073741834.1670152527&type=3


Dan look's like very stout and good work, it look's like you made it folding couldn't see pic close enough, wanting to make mine fold, looking for idea's


----------

